# Adolescence is here!!!



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello all, I was taking my 9 month old male for our every morning off leash walk in the woods this morning when it hit me. Adolescence and all that comes with it is here. He lifted his leg for the first time to mark, he checked in and came back when called only when he wanted and he avoided me all together at the end to leash up. It is sad. Our routine has been we walk my human girls to the bus stop (if you have kids, it is exhausting getting them ready for the bus in the morning) and then we get an hour or so in the woods. This is the highlight of my day. Just he and I in the woods, and we generally focus on obedience and recall on these walks. Lots of recalls and treats, recalls and I pretend to put the leash on and treats, recall and I put the leash on and treats of course. Sometimes recall and some training (sits, downs, heels, spins, etc.). But now, it is back to the long line, and I just started getting him accustomed to an ecollar. I haven't used it yet, but for the last two weeks on our walks he has worn just the receiver. When I pull it out of the drawer he comes running and is so excited, but I haven't started using it yet since I was holding off as long as I could (not sure why actually, just figured if I didn't need it, why rush it). But now, I'm going to have to start it up. 

Just sad, this was the highlight of my morning. a nice leisurely walk...hopefully it won't take long and we'll be back in this same place soon!!! 

What is your favorite thing to do with your V's?


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Sounds like you have a plan to start the "re-training" process where treats alone aren't enough.

Ellie is a tad over a year now and our typical day is to spend about an hour in the backwoods of our subdivision. We have a nice track and field wooded trail nearby that is pretty much deserted. I walk on that and Ellie runs off in the woods stalking and chasing whatever animals she can find. So far she has been great with listening and recall. I have had her on the e-collar since 7 months first just using the tone and vibrate. I think I introduced her to the electric stim at low settings maybe around 8-9months. I first use tone and /or vibrate to "snap" her into paying attention, this is almost always enough for recall where she may be ignoring or just oblivious of my voice. If that doesn't work or I need to reinforce a command like "leave it" if she comes across something nasty she is fixing to eat, a stim nick is in order if she decides to ignore me. I don't bug her or command her every minute. I let her do her thing and give her occasional verbal notifications like "over here" , etc when changing direction. I let her choose her path to the new direction we are going in etc.

The e-collar properly used will help reinforce the important commands. At some point they grow up and treats/praise are still great tools to teach new commands and reinforce old ones. It is always a game and to be fun. You get further with honey versus vinegar with V's! The e-collar will help you with extenting your assertive posture over distance for old commands they already know but are choosing to ignore, reminding them that ignoring is not an option.


----------



## anna wright (Dec 12, 2021)

FrancoD13 said:


> Hello all, I was taking my 9 month old male for our every morning off leash walk in the woods this morning when it hit me. Adolescence and all that comes with it is here. He lifted his leg for the first time to mark, he checked in and came back when called only when he wanted and he avoided me all together at the end to leash up. It is sad. Our routine has been we walk my human girls to the bus stop (if you have kids, it is exhausting getting them ready for the bus in the morning) and then we get an hour or so in the woods. This is the highlight of my day. Just he and I in the woods, and we generally focus on obedience and recall on these walks. Lots of recalls and treats, recalls and I pretend to put the leash on and treats, recall and I put the leash on and treats of course. Sometimes recall and some training (sits, downs, heels, spins, etc.). But now, it is back to the long line, and I just started getting him accustomed to an ecollar. I haven't used it yet, but for the last two weeks on our walks he has worn just the receiver. When I pull it out of the drawer he comes running and is so excited, but I haven't started using it yet since I was holding off as long as I could (not sure why actually, just figured if I didn't need it, why rush it). But now, I'm going to have to start it up.
> 
> Just sad, this was the highlight of my morning. a nice leisurely walk...hopefully it won't take long and we'll be back in this same place soon!!!
> 
> What is your favorite thing to do with your V's?


I had a GSP male, close to the Vz in many ways, but perhaps a bit more deliberate and independent than a female - during walks his ignoring me was directly proportional to the distance between us. I always felt that the daily off-leash experience is essential but I simply could not get his attention, no matter how threatening and fiercy I tried to sound. The e-colar was our only way - I kept the colar for his lifetime because he learned very quickly the difference. If he wore the e-colar I didn't even need to use it. He knew that "this time" I am near even if I am at a far. I could not agree more, yes e-colar if used tactfully is the best control tool for breeds that have a mind of their own and like to use it often.


----------

